# New Braunfels Smoker



## thebig1 (May 4, 2016)

Good day everyone, I'm very new to smoking and was originally considering purchasing an Oklahoma Joe's Highland but I just ran across this smoker used for $125. 

What would you all think about this?

Chad













New Braunfels Smoker.jpg



__ thebig1
__ May 4, 2016


----------



## seenred (May 4, 2016)

Hard to tell for sure from just the one pic, but it looks like one of the older, heavier NB Hondos...from back before they started making them cheap.  If so, it's probably a pretty good smoker.  And it looks like it's been modded with some upgrades...a couple of extra thermometers, the custom handles, and a longer-than-stock exhaust stack.  Not a bad price, but if it was me, I'd try offering $100 and see if they bite.

Good luck!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## joe black (May 4, 2016)

Red has given you some great advice, as usual.  I don't think it's a bad starter.  You'll know when it's time to step up.  Learn to cook on what you got.  It's the cook, not the cooker.  Not in every case, but mostly.

God luck with whatever you get.  And good smokin',   Joe.  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## thebig1 (May 4, 2016)

SeenRed said:


> Hard to tell for sure from just the one pic, but it looks like one of the older, heavier NB Hondos...from back before they started making them cheap.  If so, it's probably a pretty good smoker.  And it looks like it's been modded with some upgrades...a couple of extra thermometers, the custom handles, and a longer-than-stock exhaust stack.  Not a bad price, but if it was me, I'd try offering $100 and see if they bite.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


Thanks Red, I appreciate it.  I just got off of the phone with the guy,  It is an original NB before Char Broil took over. Also, I did ask about the $100, he said no. LOL  I told him that I had to ask.  He said that other than the handles, new wheels, front rack, and thermometers that there's no other mods done to it.  So now I'll have to go to Lowe's to get the suggested material that I've been reading about on here.

For the price I have to snatch it up.

Thanks Joe, I appreciate your input.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 4, 2016)

If it's made of the heavier steel, I think it's well worth $100.

The wrench handles are pretty cool too!

Let us know what you decide.

Al


----------



## thebig1 (May 4, 2016)

Thanks Al.  I do believe that I'm going to pick it up.  He told me that it's an original NB and is heavy gauge steel.

When my buddy saw the handles, he told me that I needed to take them off because I don't fix $hit. LOL

Chad


----------



## seenred (May 4, 2016)

Sounds good Chad!  I'll be looking forward to watching you cook on that rig!  Be sure to post qview...and happy smoking!

Red


----------



## joe black (May 4, 2016)

Grab it up, Chad.  A good score for an older NB.  Don't forget to post some pics of your cooks.

Good smokin',  Joe


----------



## thebig1 (May 4, 2016)

Well Fellas, I went and picked it up.  Man is it in pristine condition. 

He was knowledgeable about mods and such and said that he didn't feel the need to do any.  That it distributed heat just fine. Of course I'll try some things and then decide for myself. 

Unfortunately for him, he said that he bought an Oklahoma Joe's Highland and is $160 into upgrades and it's still not cooking right. 

I can't wait to get started.  I'll probably strip the silicone off of the doors, sand and repaint it, and reapply a fresh bead of silicone prior to cooking. 

Chad


----------



## workedtheworld (May 4, 2016)

Hi TheBig1.  A New Braunfels smoker pretty similar to yours has made my family a lot of really good BBQ.  This is after some learning and failures though.  There is a little write up attached which talkes about the modifications I have made over the years.  Good luck with yours.  Let me know how yours is working.


----------



## thebig1 (May 4, 2016)

Thanks WTW, I can't wait to find time to give that PDF a read.


----------



## workedtheworld (May 5, 2016)

Mine looks very close in design except for the smoke stack.  Mine exits from the end and yours from the back.  The important thing is for it to exit below the level of the meat.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Oct 14, 2016)

Does anyone have access to the pdf in the thread above?  It's apparently a dead link now.  Appreciate any assistance!


----------



## sundown farms (Oct 14, 2016)

Yup. If it is not rusted out I would jump on it.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Oct 14, 2016)

Sundown, you've got access to the pdf??  Can you post a new link?


----------



## sundown farms (Oct 14, 2016)

gr0uch0 - I was replying that Yup I would buy it. Sorry, I do not have the pdf but hope someone does. Hopefully, @WorkedTheWorld will repost it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2016)

gr0uch0 said:


> Does anyone have access to the pdf in the thread above?  It's apparently a dead link now.  Appreciate any assistance!


I am not sure the PDF is recoverable. I had a NB Offset for years. If you search Horizontal Offset Mods, or for your smoker, you will find hundreds of posts. They are all basically the same. Add a Heat Baffle, Tuning Plates, Lower the Stack to grate level and seal it up with RTV and you are good to go. Other than a big deal Reverse Flow Mod, there is not much else function wise you need...JJ


----------



## thebig1 (Oct 14, 2016)

gr0uch0 said:


> Does anyone have access to the pdf in the thread above?  It's apparently a dead link now.  Appreciate any assistance!



Groucho and anyone else, message me your email. I downloaded that PDF to my phone when it was listed. I don't know if I can put it up here or not but I have it.


----------



## workedtheworld (Oct 14, 2016)

SmokerModificationsArticleUpdatedandrev4.pdf 1,249k .pdf file

Gr0uch0, I have tried to attach a copy of the pdf to this reply. Contact me at [email protected] if this does not work. Worked_the_World (Cliff Farris). Good luck.


----------



## gabe72leon (May 2, 2017)

Any chance someone has the link for the PDF? Thanks.


----------



## thebig1 (May 2, 2017)

The PDF links above open just fine on my computer.  I wonder if it's a phone problem, such as your phone won't open PDF's.


----------



## gabe72leon (May 11, 2017)

Thank you. I was able to open it on my laptop.


----------

